
Adobe XD now free through starter plan - quineoa
https://theblog.adobe.com/may-2018-update-adobe-xd/
======
swampthinker
I really wish they would change the name. I will always see XD as a laughing
face from the AOL messenger days.

------
crsv
This to me seems like a reaction to the continued traction experienced by
Sketch, InVision, et al? Now that UX and design has really extended beyond the
core vision of Photoshop, this seems like a reactionary move - but perhaps a
welcomed one? We're a Sketch shop here, I'd be interested on takes from people
using XD today.

~~~
funkdified
How does sketch compare to webflow?

------
apatheticonion
Check out Figma [https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)

------
captain_crabs
Give me right click + copy to css, and we'll talk.

~~~
sebazzz
Zeplin.io does that. We use it at work and though it is a little slow it is
certainly a productivity enhancer. But the designs and outcome in the tool are
as good as the designer, so consistency is very important.

~~~
captain_crabs
Sketch + Zeplin are my tools of choice, also! :)

------
dvfjsdhgfv
No way I'm going to change my system to Windows 10 in order to get this
freebie. I also see no reason they couldn't implement a Windows 7 version, the
app is pretty basic.

